# The concept of the 'rainbow bridge'



## Zeeva

So I've been reading a little about the rainbow bridge and the poem associated with it; where it originated from etc.

I thought I'd ask you all. What do you think about the concept of the "rainbow bridge"? Will we see our beloved furkids when we pass away? What will the kidos be like? Will they be able to communicate with us? Will they be perfect in terms of what you want? Or will they be the way they were in their youth with you?

There isn't much in my faith about animals having an afterlife so I pray they will be with me then.


----------



## kiya

I feel you have to believe in something. I have quite the crowd on the bridge and although all my animals will forever be in my heart I would like to believe that someday I will see them all again, I hope they all get along!


----------



## wildo

I am a Christ follower and believe in an afterlife, but I have no idea what this "rainbow bridge" is. This forum is the first place I've heard the term. I do most certainly believe that animals will exist in an afterlife.


----------



## kiya

The Rainbow Bridge Poem - A Pet Loss Poem


----------



## Daisy

I think we will see our beloved pets again.


----------



## Castlemaid

There is a story of how when animals die, they go over the rainbow bridge to heaven and wait for us there to join them. Maybe someone can post a link? 

I am Christian in my beliefs too, and believe that all creations of God are spirit and have an afterlife after this one. But I think that even for people who have different beliefs, it is a harmless way to talk about the passing or our beloved dogs and other animal friends.

Edited: Oh, as I as typing, I see someone posted the link already, thanks!


----------



## NancyJ

I, too, am a Christian but am not really sure what the "afterlife" means even for humans. I think much of our perception of this is colored by things that have nothing to do with scripture and ancient Jewish beliefs and more with Zoroastrian beliefs.

That said, I find it comforting, and our pets and beloved family members do live on with us in a way.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

I'm a Christian and I don't really think I believe that animals go to heaven, but I sure hope they do. It is hard enough to think about going through part of my life without Sasha, but it's a little unbearable thinking I could go through eternity without my girl by my side.


----------



## Courtney

I never heard of the Rainbow Bridge until joining the forum. I love it and find it very comforting. My favorite dog as a child still visits me in my dreams as an adult, they never leave us. 

These GSD take their jobs way to seriously watching over us, no way will they not gladly take on that task when we pass and we meet again


----------



## MaggieRoseLee




----------



## Debbieg

I am a christian (catholic) and I believe that "God is love" and God is eternal, so that means love is eternal. It is not just a feeling but a life giving essence and it is my belief that every creature that loves and loves back ( according to it's capacity) and shares part of God's life and will be in heaven, where we will all know and be known.

Not trying to push my beliefs on anyone. I had one of my GSD's appear to me , just one time only, but it was enough to convince me of this is really true; realer than real


----------



## Falkosmom

I believe that if there aren't animals there, especially our beloved pets, then it cannot possibly be heaven.


----------



## Stosh

I too am Catholic and we have St Francis who is the patron saint of animals. Maybe you've heard of or seen a blessing of animals on the feast day of St Francis where people bring any and all pets to be blessed. The care of, and kindness to animals is a saintly calling...something Debbieg so eloquently expressed


----------



## Anastasia

As a Catholic we are taught that animals don't have souls and therefore can not go to heaven. We are also taught that Jesus will be sure to give us everything we need in heaven. I guess I'll have to wait and see when the time comes if I will still feel a need for my pets after death. I can't imagine life without pets and hopefully death is a long way off.


----------



## GSDolch

In my path, we believe in reanimation/reincarnation. Basically, when a person dies, they go to the Otherworld, where they can stay, or eventually be reborn down the family line, as a close family friend, or rarely an animal.

People/animal souls aren't really the same, and I haven't ever found anything saying anything specific about animals, BUT, that also leaves it open for the same thing to apply to our animals. So it could make logical sense to determine that when my pet dies, they "cross the bridge" to the Otherworld and wait for me. (if they so choose to).


----------



## DharmasMom

I am agnostic. I don't know what happens when we die. I do know that whatever awaits, I do NOT want to spend it without my pets. I also want to see my pets from my childhood. So I can honestly say I care more and hope more for the existence of a "Rainbow Bridge" type place than for the Judeo-Christian version of Heaven.


----------



## Kittilicious

Falkosmom said:


> I believe that if there aren't animals there, especially our beloved pets, then it cannot possibly be heaven.


Where's the like button? :wub:


----------



## Emoore

Obviously none of us knows what awaits us on the other side of death. I think all religions and paths carry a nugget of truth, but none is 100% correct. I truly believe the afterlife isn't really something we can fully imagine or grasp in this life. That said, I don't believe that humans and animals are as different as we often like to believe. I think the dividing line between "human" and "animals" is mostly in our mind." I don't think the Creator has separate afterlife plans for the different species. Wherever we go, I bet we'll be there together.


----------



## Lilie

Rev. 19:11 I saw heaven standing open and there before me was a white horse, whose rider is called Faithful and True. Is. 11: 6-8 The wolf will live with the lamb, the leopard will lie down with the goat, and the calf and the lion and the yearling together; and a little child will lead them. The cow will feed with the bear, their young will lie down together, and the lion will eat straw like the ox. The infant will play near the hole of the cobra, and the young child put his hand into the viper's nest.

The Lord has promised Heaven to be more than we can imagine. I trust that every one of the animals that the Lord and trusted in my care will be there with me. I will also be surrounded by animals that never knew love. That is the wonder of Heaven.


----------



## Zeeva

Sigh...I really need to join an Islamic forum  I love everyones answers though. Very enriching. Especially the ones with verses or stories.


----------



## Emoore

Zeeva said:


> Sigh...I really need to join an Islamic forum  I love everyones answers though. Very enriching. Especially the ones with verses or stories.


Or find a hookah lounge.  When I lived in Austin I used to frequent this awesome hookah lounge where most of the patrons were Muslim or Hindu, with a significant minority of Christians and a couple of Jews. We'd sit around and smoke hookah and have discussions like this. . . it was fascinating hearing different people's viewpoints and different interpretations of the same faiths. You'd have a couple of people of the same faith with very different interpretations of the same scripture.


----------



## Zeeva

MaggieRoseLee said:


> The Rainbow Bridge - YouTube





Emoore said:


> Or find a hookah lounge.  When I lived in Austin I used to frequent this awesome hookah lounge where most of the patrons were Muslim or Hindu, with a significant minority of Christians and a couple of Jews. We'd sit around and smoke hookah and have discussions like this. . . it was fascinating hearing different people's viewpoints and different interpretations of the same faiths. You'd have a couple of people of the same faith with very different interpretations of the same scripture.


I can't/don't smoke. I love Austin....I am such a homebody...I used to do the hookah lounge back in hs and throughout college. But oh how I've changed  I personally find beauty and confusion in my faith because it allows for so many different interpretions. So how do you know what is right/wrong? Is it belief in what the masses say...what you personally find enriching or what you find to be truth (in my eyes two different things...) And why would a religion allow for so many different views to be held in one realm if it creates conflict...just tell us what is right so we are not so conflicted at every moment of the day...

Just rhetorical questions that plague my lonelyness...


----------



## Emoore

Zeeva said:


> I can't/don't smoke. I love Austin....I am such a homebody...I used to do the hookah lounge back in hs and throughout college. But oh how I've changed  I personally find beauty and confusion in my faith because it allows for so many different interpretions. So how do you know what is right/wrong? Is it belief in what the masses say...what you personally find enriching or what you find to be truth (in my eyes two different things...) And why would a religion allow for so many different views to be held in one realm if it creates conflict...just tell us what is right so we are not so conflicted at every moment of the day...


I think that God is much more understanding and accepting than we are.  If it was super-important to Him that we hold a certain dogma and believe a certain way and all agree with each other, He would have made it much more clear. I think that to Him, our journey of seeking the truth is more important than the destination of finding any One Truth. In fact, I think people who believe they have found the One Truth and don't need to seek anymore have kind of missed the point.


----------



## Debbieg

Lilie said:


> Rev. 19:11 I saw heaven standing open and there before me was a white horse, whose rider is called Faithful and True. Is. 11: 6-8 The wolf will live with the lamb, the leopard will lie down with the goat, and the calf and the lion and the yearling together; and a little child will lead them. The cow will feed with the bear, their young will lie down together, and the lion will eat straw like the ox. The infant will play near the hole of the cobra, and the young child put his hand into the viper's nest.
> 
> T.



Love that verse and have it on a poster on my office with a lion, lamb and a child!


----------



## Draugr

If I have to spend the afterlife without my pets I would much rather just cease to exist. That is much more comforting a thought than an eternity without the animals I've loved and cared for who have passed on.


----------



## RileyMay

Ask the animals, and they will teach you...In God’s hand is the life of every creature, and the breath of all mankind. (Job 12:7 and10)

Eccl 3:20: They are both going to the same place---the dust. They both came from it; they will both go back to it.


Eccl 3:21: How can anyone be sure that the human spirit goes upward while an animal's spirit goes down into the ground?



I believe that God made animals just for us! He cares for them just like we do. I think he gave us animals to show us that, that's how we should accept people. They are the perfect example of absolute acceptance after all, and they show it very well! Also, I got my dogs' because I don't fit in with my friends, they don't harshly judge me, I can tell them my biggest secrete and they would run their mouths telling people my secrete, they gave me the confidence I need, they love me no matter what, and there is more I could say! My dogs' are a HUGE part of my life!!


----------



## Draugr

On this note, there's a story I read, almost certainly manufactured - I doubt it's real - but it's touching and makes a good point nonetheless.



> Being a veterinarian, I had been called to examine a ten-year-old Irish wolfhound named Belker. The dog’s owners, Ron, his wife, Lisa, and their little boy, Shane, were all very attached to Belker, and they were hoping for a miracle.
> 
> 
> I examined Belker and found he was dying of cancer. I told the family we couldn’t do anything for Belker, and offered to perform the euthanasia procedure for the old dog in their home.
> 
> 
> As we made arrangements, Ron and Lisa told me they thought it would be good for six-year-old Shane to observe the procedure. They felt as though Shane might learn something from the experience.
> 
> 
> The next day, I felt the familiar catch in my throat as Belker’s family surrounded him. Shane seemed so calm, petting the old dog for the last time, that I wondered if he understood what was going on. Within a few minutes, Belker slipped peacefully away.
> 
> 
> The little boy seemed to accept Belker’s transition without any difficulty or confusion. We sat together for a while after Belker’s death, wondering aloud about the sad fact that animal lives are shorter than human lives.
> Shane, who had been listening quietly, piped up, “I know why.”
> 
> 
> Startled, we all turned to him. What came out of his mouth next stunned me. I’d never heard a more comforting explanation. He said, “People are born so that they can learn how to live a good life – like loving everybody all the time and being nice, right?”
> 
> 
> The six-year-old continued, “Well, dogs already know how to do that, so they don’t have to stay as long.”


----------



## msvette2u

I am a Christian and I like to think of the "bridge", where the dogs are waiting (and kitties too, and a few horses) like someone else said, I have quite a crowd there waiting 
I do like to think of it that the dogs aren't in pain any longer and can enjoy a romp or three while waiting for us to join them.

I do love this pic


----------



## Dainerra

"The poor dog, in life the the firmest friend, The first to welcome, foremost to defend, Whose honest heart is still the master's own, Who labours, fights, lives, breathes for him alone, Unhonour'd falls, unnoticed all his worth, Denied in heaven the soul he held on earth, While man, vain insect hopes to be forgiven, And claims himself a sole exclusive heaven."

Lord Byron Inscription on the monument of his Newfoundland dog, 1808

The dog is the most faithful of animals and would be much esteemed were it not so common. Our Lord God has made his greatest gift the commonest.

Martin Luther
“If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.” Will Rogers


----------



## missshepherddiva

I didn't know if I believed in the rainbow bridge until today. My Shep/Chow mix two days ago had his pic taken. Today he passed. I looked at his pic and saw a full rainbow to the left of the pic right beside him. If anyone wants to see the pic just go to my facebook page for www.facebook.com/tanya crawley ortiz and you will see it on my page!!!!


----------



## nits231

I don't know if it's cause I come from a Hindu family or what (I'm not a follower of any religion) but I like to believe that a soul is reborn. Even for animals. Maybe I won't get to ever see the soul again with my soul, but someone else will get to experience it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta

I have always hoped to see my beloved pets again. I'm sure they've gone to heaven. I hope i make it. There is an actual poem that the video paraphrased, The Rainbow Bridge and a website where you can go and talk to actual people about your pain at losing your pets.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I believe that in heaven they ( animals) will definitely be there and they will be young,healthy and strong. I think the story of the man who had three GSDs lead him back to life might be what happens to them, furry angels.. The verse Lilie quoted is one of my favorites though. Cannot wait to pet the lion.


----------



## Loneforce

I believe that if all animals go to the Rainbow bridge. That is proof enough to me on how beautiful Heaven will be.


----------



## AndSometimesWhy

I am quite new here, but found this interesting. I am one of those fuddy-duddy evangelical, conservative, Bible believing Christians, so I believe in a Heaven and in a ****, and believe that "....narrow is the way". I dont know if animals have a soul or not, but when you study what Heaven means for a Christian, I dont believe it is possible for a animal lover to be happy without seeing their beloved animals again in eternity. I dont know for sure either way, but after losing multiple dogs over my lifetime that I still remember, I just dont see God allowing humans and dogs to make such a strong connection, and then never see each other again after death.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## readaboutdogs

I believe our sweet babies will come for us and be with us in heaven. I think Jon Katz wrote a book of short animal stories that told of a quite different dog heaven than what we dream of on a lighter note!


----------



## vicky2200

I definitely believe I will see my animals again and that they will be able to communicate with me. I never gave much thought about "how they would be" but I guess I think they will be as they are in the prime of their life.


----------



## huntergreen

don't have a clue about heaven or the rainbow bridge, but i am sure we all will one day go to where ever they are.


----------



## Emmy

I truly hope that the rainbow bridge is there and that one day I will see my little fury angels again. I hope that they will be waiting for me. I am not sure what to believe. My family was never a very religious one. We believed their is a God but it was never really spoken of. So I am hoping to find something that can help me to believe in a place where I will one day see them again where we will play as we used to and never have to part again


----------



## Daisy

I am Christian also and I sure hope we see our pets again! I guess if we don't though, we will be in such awe of being in the presence of The Lord, it won't really matter. But, I hope we are reunited with them.


----------



## Tranquility

I am Christian and have no doubt that I will be reunited with my furbabies. What makes us happy in this life will be in our next life in Heaven. I was reading articles about this and one writer made an excellent point. He said that it really doesn't matter if our pets are there if we don't get there.  I was like, "hmmm... now that is a good point!" 

I love the Rainbow Bridge poem. It has comforted me in so many way... especially after the recent loss of my black lab Shadow.


----------



## blehmannwa

I believe that no energy is ever lost and beings have a spark of the divine. I think that we always recognize and love what is dear to us.


----------



## Tranquility

blehmannwa said:


> I believe that no energy is ever lost and beings have a spark of the divine. I think that we always recognize and love what is dear to us.


*like*


----------



## Zeeva

New members = new responses (hopefully). 

:::bump:::


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

I am a Christian, and while there isn't much the the Bible about animals in the afterlife, the Bible does talk about horses in Heaven's army in Revelation. So, it stands to reason that there will be dogs there too! 
So I am 100% positive that all of my animals will be waiting for me, safe and sound  
In my belief, God created everything, and he called it all good. 
Also, as I believe somebody already posted, Heaven is a place of perfect happiness and peace, so that makes me think it is full of dogs 
The Bible also says that "Not a sparrow falls without God's knowledge" There are more verses I can pull up that help my point along, but I have to find them first.
Thats my own opinion


----------



## Draugr

Heaven, or whatever version of the afterlife happens to exist in your particular faith or creed, is generally a place of happiness and peace.

I could not be happy or at peace without my pets, both current and departed. Without my pets, Heaven wouldn't be Heaven.

Yes, I believe we will all see our beloved pets in the afterlife.


----------



## Zeeva

The thing I fear most is God erasing our memories of our pets and simply sending them into non-existance since they have no souls...all to keep us 'happy'...


----------



## blehmannwa

That does not fit with the kind of compassion that I understand the divine to have.


----------



## wolfy dog

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/chat-room/205841-dogs-after-life.html (instead of having to write it up again).


----------



## OriginalWacky

I firmly believe the afterlife that is out there will reunite us with our pets and loved ones. Let's just say I've been there, and I am certain in my knowledge. 

The following story is one that I think is pretty neat.


> *A Man And His Dog Go to Heaven*
> 
> A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead.
> 
> He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them.
> 
> After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight.
> 
> When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as He got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side.
> 
> When he was close enough, he called out,"'Excuse me, where are we?"
> 
> "This is Heaven, sir", the man answered.
> 
> "Wow! Would you happen to have some water?" the man asked.
> 
> "Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up."
> 
> The man gestured, and the gate began to open.
> 
> "Can my friend", gesturing toward his dog,"'come in, too"' the traveler asked.
> 
> "I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets."
> 
> The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.
> 
> After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence.
> 
> As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book..
> 
> "Excuse me!" he called to the man. "Do you have any water?"
> 
> "Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in."
> 
> "How about my friend here?" the traveler gestured to the dog.
> 
> "There should be a bowl by the pump."
> 
> They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it.
> 
> The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog.
> 
> When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree.
> 
> "What do you call this place?" the traveler asked.
> 
> "This is Heaven," the man answered.
> 
> "Well, that's confusing", the traveler said. "The man down the road said that was Heaven, too."
> 
> "Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope.
> 
> That's ****."
> 
> "Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?"
> 
> "No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind."


I wouldn't trade my loved (two or four legged) ones for an afterlife where I couldn't be with them.


----------



## Magwart

Zeeva, the expectation they have no souls assumes angels and other aspects of the divine never travel in this world as animals. Why assume that?


----------



## LaRen616

I am not a religious person but I like to hope/believe that one day I would be reunited with my beloved pets when I pass. I can't imagine not ever being able to be with Sinister again.


----------



## Arlene/Archer

I'm the opposite, I'm an atheist; I don't believe in dieties, or bridges or the supernatural, but I don't feel uncomfortable about that. In fact it makes me feel I should appreciate every day as it is, as in the only day/month/year I will get so it's got to be a good one. I love Archer, I truly do. But I will only have him for as long as his magnificent heart will beat, so I intend to look after him, care for him and love him with everything I've got until he dies- same as every over dog I've ever owned. In a way, I find this rather comforting. I understand faith is important to many people, but it means nothing to me, though I have many friend who are deeply religious ( I dislike strident people who can't seem to understand how varying beliefs might be important). Either way, Zeeva, I have Muslim friends who have dogs and cats and they love them dearly, I don't think you should feel one way or the other about your feelings, just embrace them.


----------



## Zeeva

Magwart said:


> Zeeva, the expectation they have no souls assumes angels and other aspects of the divine never travel in this world as animals. Why assume that?





Arlene/Archer said:


> Either way, Zeeva, I have Muslim friends who have dogs and cats and they love them dearly, I don't think you should feel one way or the other about your feelings, just embrace them.


Thanks for this...

C:


----------



## marbury

Arlene/Archer said:


> I'm the opposite, I'm an atheist; I don't believe in dieties, or bridges or the supernatural, but I don't feel uncomfortable about that. In fact it makes me feel I should appreciate every day as it is, as in the only day/month/year I will get so it's got to be a good one. I love Archer, I truly do. But I will only have him for as long as his magnificent heart will beat, so I intend to look after him, care for him and love him with everything I've got until he dies- same as every over dog I've ever owned. In a way, I find this rather comforting. I understand faith is important to many people, but it means nothing to me, though I have many friends who are deeply religious ( I dislike strident people who can't seem to understand how varying beliefs might be important).


Ditto. Every day with my dogs is amazing. When they're gone the Rainbow Bridge will be an amazing comfort to me as I struggle to cope with the impact their deaths will have on me.
When I'm dead I will be gone and none the wiser. So instead of entertaining the fantasy of being reunited on some conscious level one day I prefer to treasure my present moments with the knowledge that they are fleeting and finite. I also do not struggle with this concept; it encourages me to live my days with purpose and appreciation.


----------



## Shaolin

I know I'll see all my fur-kids again. If not, I want to be where they are. They have too much goodness in their heart to not go somewhere awesome. Here's an interesting story I read on Reddit. It's one of those Kleenex ones, but it makes so much sense!

Some of you, particularly those who think they have recently lost a dog to “death”, don’t really understand this. I’ve had no desire to explain, but won’t be around forever and must.

Dogs never die. They don’t know how to. They get tired, and very old, and their bones hurt. Of course they don’t die. If they did they would not want to always go for a walk, even long after their old bones say:” No, no, not a good idea. Let’s not go for a walk.” Nope, dogs always want to go for a walk. They might get one step before their aging tendons collapse them into a heap on the floor, but that’s what dogs are. They walk.
It’s not that they dislike your company. On the contrary, a walk with you is all there is. Their boss, and the cacaphonic symphony of odor that the world is. Cat poop, another dog’s mark, a rotting chicken bone ( exultation), and you. That’s what makes their world perfect, and in a perfect world death has no place.

However, dogs get very very sleepy. That’s the thing, you see. They don’t teach you that at the fancy university where they explain about quarks, gluons, and Keynesian economics. They know so much they forget that dogs never die. It’s a shame, really. Dogs have so much to offer and people just talk a lot.

When you think your dog has died, it has just fallen asleep in your heart. And by the way, it is wagging it’s tail madly, you see, and that’s why your chest hurts so much and you cry all the time. Who would not cry with a happy dog wagging its tail in their chest. Ouch! Wap wap wap wap wap, that hurts. But they only wag when they wake up. That’s when they say: “Thanks Boss! Thanks for a warm place to sleep and always next to your heart, the best place.”

When they first fall asleep, they wake up all the time, and that’s why, of course, you cry all the time. Wap, wap, wap. After a while they sleep more. (remember, a dog while is not a human while. You take your dog for walk, it’s a day full of adventure in an hour. Then you come home and it’s a week, well one of your days, but a week, really, before the dog gets another walk. No WONDER they love walks.)

Anyway, like I was saying, they fall asleep in your heart, and when they wake up, they wag their tail. After a few dog years, they sleep for longer naps, and you would too. They were a GOOD DOG all their life, and you both know it. It gets tiring being a good dog all the time, particularly when you get old and your bones hurt and you fall on your face and don’t want to go outside to pee when it is raining but do anyway, because you are a good dog. So understand, after they have been sleeping in your heart, they will sleep longer and longer.

But don’t get fooled. They are not “dead.” There’s no such thing, really. They are sleeping in your heart, and they will wake up, usually when you’re not expecting it. It’s just who they are.

I feel sorry for people who don’t have dogs sleeping in their heart. You’ve missed so much. Excuse me, I have to go cry now.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Shaolin Thank you . " asleep next to your heart "is true and it gives some explanation of why it hurts sometimes after a year and 5 months cause you just found their stocking and pawprint ornament.


----------



## SusiQ

My friend Pam's father was dying - in fact, he was in that state between this life and the next - in a cruel twist of fate, her precious dog had been killed by a hit & run driver the night before, and of course, she did not tell her father. As she stood next to her father's bed, he asked her quite clearly "Is that a dog or a cat standing at the foot of my bed?" Pam knew immediately that it was her beloved Coach who was there to help her father pass on into heaven - this still gives me the chills. There are many biblical passages that refer to animals in heaven - as a Christian, I know that God created everything for a reason - I firmly believe that our pets wait for us on the the other side.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I am not religious at all, i follow simple guide lines

I treat people how i would like to be treated
I will go out of my way to help someone out


I sure hope that their is a rainbow bridge because i sure miss my boys chip and tip.

@susiQ that was lovely to read


----------



## Shaolin

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Shaolin Thank you . " asleep next to your heart "is true and it gives some explanation of why it hurts sometimes after a year and 5 months cause you just found their stocking and pawprint ornament.


I found that on Reddit and I love it. I was having a wistful day, thinking about Cheyenne because I finally packed away the last of her things to get ready for the move and I found the sympathy card the vet sent. I felt the hurt, but I smiled at the fact that I got to be with her for almost ten wonderful years and how she lived each day as if it were the most awesome thing ever.


----------



## Okin

If dogs don't go to heaven then I would like to go where all the dogs go.


----------

